# 1/23 - West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

_Anglers, our West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser will be benefiting one of our own.
Geeb Leman a/k/a "Mr. West Bay" is well known around our tight knit fishing community, a tournament winning angler and local guide. Geeb has taught many to fish over the years and sharing his passion of fishing with his friends, colleagues and clients is a true joy to him.

2020 has been a rollercoaster of a year but none more so for Geeb. He was recently diagnosed with cancer which was found in his neck, tongue and bones. This fight will have many hurdles and a large financial impact but with our support we can help him prevail.

It is important for us to rally around one of our own and support a great man like Geeb.

We will be starting a GoFundMe page for you to share with friends in the fishing community. We have formed a donation team of Jon Jon Wilson, Shawn Porche, Hunter Pearson, and Roy Crush / Texas Boys Outdoors. Please reach out to them or to us here for donations or to find out how you can help._

https://gofund.me/ad84c7ce

January 23, 2021

West End Marina - Sea Isle
21706 Burnet Dr.
Galveston, TX

Benefiting Geeb Leman's Cancer Treatment Fund

Event Flyer
Event Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration
Facebook Event Page

Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser - Rules & Regulations

1. All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violations will result in disqualification of the entire team.
2. $80 / per Angler
3. A maximum of three (3) anglers per team. No exceptions. Single Entries allowed.
4. All paid participants will receive a FishWestEnd Hat, please check in during the weigh-in.
5A. You can launch anywhere & anytime you want at 6:00 AM the day of the tournament. You must stay within the stated boundaries during tournament hours.
5B. You may not leave a â€œno-wake zoneâ€ or walk-in until 6:00AM CST January 23, 2021. You can launch your boat & stage before 6:00 AM.
6. Guides allowed.
7. Wade fishing is permitted within sight of other team member (200 yard max).
8. Fishing hours will begin at 6:30 a.m. January 23, 2021 and contestants must be in weigh-in line by 4:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 2:30 p.m. Weigh-in at West End Restaurant & Sand Bar (Sea Isle)
9. Live, Artificial or Dead Bait may be used. All fish must be caught on a rod and reel.
10. All anglers must have a valid fishing license with saltwater endorsement with them at weigh-in. If you are asked and cannot produce a valid license, your entire team will be immediately disqualified, no exceptions!
11. No fish may be accepted from or given to another team.
12. No communication between tournament anglers. Contacting outside sources by phone or radio for purposes of finding fish is strictly forbidden. This includes using any social media applications (Instagram, Facebook, Twitter etc.).
13. Boat, Wade or Kayak fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries.
14. Heaviest trout stringer will win (max of 3 trout per team, only 1 trout may be over 25â€)
15. Boundaries: http://goo.gl/maps/NmhMu
16. All participants will be subject to polygraph testing.
17. Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 4:00 p.m., unless you are standing in line, the weigh in will close at 4:00 p.m.
18. All fish weighed in must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or over-sized fish that are turned in for weighing that are not within regulations will disqualify the team.
19. In case of a tie, weigh in time will determine the winner.
20. Live Trout weighed-in & will receive a half pound (1/2) pound bonus added to the weight of each fish (max of 1.5 LBS for 3 live trout). There is no penalty for bringing in dead trout.
21. All Weigh Masterâ€™s rulings are FINAL.
22. Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.
23. Cash payout to the top 5 teams (see below) ** Can be expanded if we have a good turnout **
24. Side Pot: (Optional) - $20/ angler â€œBig Troutâ€ the heaviest trout will win â€" 60% / 30% /10% cash payout. In the event of a tie earlier weighed fish will win. No bonus for live / dead.
25. Side Pot - If one team member elects to do side pot, all members must be entered - no exceptions
26. Kayak Anglers - You are allowed to exceed the max distance stated in Rule #7 only to take a fish back to a truck or shoreline to place it in a live well. You must immediately return to within the 200 yard range of your partner once completed.
27. Awards: 1st â€" 5th place teams will receive checks, a team plaque & fishing gear (1st & 2nd).
28. Fish from your stringer can be used in side pot.
29. You may only approach the weigh table with at most 3 trout per team for the main division.
30. Raffle, Auction & Awards: 4:45 PM, January 23, 2021 at West End Restaurant & Sand Bar 21706 Burnet Dr Galveston, TX 77554 (Sea Isle)
31. IN CASE OF BAD WEATHER, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED, IF FOR ANY REASON EVENT CANNOT BE HELD ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE REFUNDED

Payout scale based on 100 entries as follows:
1st Place
$2,000.00

2nd Place
$1,400.00

3rd Place
$1,000.00

4th Place
$600.00

5th Place
$300.00

COVID -19 Policies:

1. The weigh in will be located by the fuel pumps which are behind the general store by the bait camp.
2. Only one member from the team may approach the weigh table, no exceptions!
3. Only tournament staff will be allowed behind the table and weigh in area.
4. Tournament staff will be wearing buff head gear / masks.
5. The fuel docks are for paying patrons, please do not tie up there and wait. You will be allowed to pull up to off load 1 member of the team who may approach the table. Once your team has weighed in please clear the area and tie up on the other side of the marina.
6. A carbon copy receipt will be handed to you as your official weigh slip. Do not leave the table without it.
7. Please keep a 6â€² distance from anglers while waiting in line to weigh in fish.
8. The weigh in will be broadcast over Facebook Live. It is our intent to stream uninterrupted so anglers may be updated and not have to hover over the table. We will try & announce the top 5 weights each 10 minutes verbally on the stream.
9. If you are selected for a polygraph you must wear a face covering while in the room.
10. If you plan on eating or having a drink at the marina please abide by their rules, tables are spaced per guidelines from local officials.
11. You may wait in the parking lot, on your boat, tied up to the bulkhead down from the pumps, in your trucks or wait at the tables in the marina. Please do not congregate while on the marina grounds and practice social distancing when able.
12. The top five teams and side pot winners will be announced at conclusion of weigh in. Pending the results of the polygraph, the official announcement will be in the parking lot area from under our pop up tent. This typically take places 30-45 minutes after close of weigh-in. The top 5 teams, side pot winners at this point should remain close by. We will attempt another Facebook Live stream for the awards.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your support of this event. Geeb :clover::clover:has taught me a lot about West Bay in the last 3 years. In addition to being one of the most knowledgeable anglers of Galveston. Our prayers go out to Geeber and all who are in involved. Good luck to all and tight lines. 

Water dog


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

curious for results?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Weather was a little messy that Saturday. But that didnâ€™t slow down the teams on the water. By the end of the day, everyone returned to Sea Isle marina for weigh ins. Marina was packed house. Turn out was great! The fishing teams that won top prizes were not familiar from West Bay Area. Big thanks to K6 folks who helped coordinate event.


----------

